# Calpol



## dobo (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry if this post is in the wrong place 

Is it possible to give Calpol and metacam post opp for being spayed. She has been givern metacam injection by her vet but is she is hot allowed any more metacam to day but still seems to be in pain

Help please 

Regards dobo.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

You should not give any human medication to your dog without contacting your vet first, especially when already on medication. 

Even if you knew it was safe you would not know the dosage which is safe, as far as im aware calpol is a paracetamol and is not safe for dogs. Your dog should be fine on metacam, your vet will have made sure your dog is not in extreme pain and dosed it correct. 

If your worried about pain then contact your vet, but do not give any other drugs unless told to do so as you can cause contraindications.

Shes going to be in pain, shes been spayed, its normal, you cant get rid of all the pain unfortunately no matter how much medication you give. It may not be that shes in pain, it can be the anaesthetic side effects and drugs.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

NO, you must NEVER give your dog paracetamol under ANY circumstances - but _especially_ if she is already on veterinary pain relief!

Ring your vet if you are concerned.


----------



## dobo (Mar 13, 2013)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> You should not give any human medication to your dog without contacting your vet first, especially when already on medication.
> 
> Even if you knew it was safe you would not know the dosage which is safe, as far as im aware calpol is a paracetamol and is not safe for dogs. Your dog should be fine on metacam, your vet will have made sure your dog is not in extreme pain and dosed it correct.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply will call the Vet about the metacar + her pain

Regards dobo


----------



## dobo (Mar 13, 2013)

SixStar said:


> NO, you must NEVER give your dog paracetamol under ANY circumstances - but _especially_ if she is already on veterinary pain relief!
> 
> Ring your vet if you are concerned.


Thank you for your reply will call the vet about the metacar + her pain

Regards dobo


----------

